# E caller battery



## Duckmaster15 (Nov 13, 2007)

Looking for a good battery to use this spring on my e caller. Last years one isnt cutting it for me... Anybody know of some good ones? thanks


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Go to fleet farm or menards and get a garden tractor battery.

I bought two of them to run my two ecallers that are car stero decks.


----------



## Duckmaster15 (Nov 13, 2007)

thats what i did last year... i might have bought a bad battery or something cause it wouldnt last long... im looking for a good brand that is willing to last


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Just go to a the battery department or even a small engine guy and ask what they would buy.

I have switched everything over to MP3 so I don't need those big battery's


----------



## quackstacker (Feb 18, 2008)

Fleet farm sells the small lawn mower size in a deep cycle version, thats the one I use with no problems. The other option is to go to a sealed AGM style, very good and no worries but much more expensive.


----------



## matthew.manuel (Oct 22, 2006)

I used vexilar batteries all spring with no problems plus they are light.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Another thing to look at is one of those Jumper batteries. I used one last year and I will stay with that because it has multiple uses and I already had one.


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

Chuck Smith said:


> Just go to a the battery department or even a small engine guy and ask what they would buy.
> 
> I have switched everything over to MP3 so I don't need those big battery's


how do you power your amp?


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

For those running smaller batteries (Vexilar, etc) what size amp are you running? I would like to lighten up a bit but my 300W seems to suck down the juice.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> how do you power your amp?


With the mp3 i use a mini amp i bought at radio shack. It run's on 9v batteries.


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

Chuck Smith said:


> > how do you power your amp?
> 
> 
> With the mp3 i use a mini amp i bought at radio shack. It run's on 9v batteries.


gotcha. I think I'll stick to my garden tractor battery.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I used to run two car stero's with 3 speakers on each and two tractor battery's and one as a back up.

I switched to three mp3's, six speakers total (2 on each) with the mini amps. It cost me less than what the other system was. Just as loud and I can turn up and down the volume with the mp3 easier. Also with the mp3 system can run all day long on one AAA and one 9v. I switched battery's every day this spring just because I did not want them to die on me at an inappropriate time. Also the weight of the system is cut down to nothing more than the speakers!


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

depends if you usually use an atv to get your gear in and out of the field or if you often walk or pack your gear in. I use a large deep cycle battery about the size of car battery. Most guys dont like this idea but I usually hunt snows pretty hard and get out quite a bit and my battery lasts me all season without recharging. For me this is huge as I HATE screwing around with crap like that especially on a daily basis. If you have access to an atv it is the only way to go imo.

Adam


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I rock a deep cycle marine battery, works good for me.


----------

